# What do you think about Whoop



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

For those who didn't know, Whoop is a fitness tracker without screen. You can't buy it but you get it through a monthly or yearly subscription.

The monthly subscription costs $30, the price of a smartband or a basic smartwatch.

Technically it's a smartwatch that doesn't have a screen, everything will be transferred to your online account that you can manage with your phone.

So what do you think about it? Let's share your thoughts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

lvt said:


> The monthly subscription costs $30,


...why???

Sheesh... that's almost a YMCA membership.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Is there any functionality in that $30/month that I can't get with a Fitbit, Amazfit, or Apple Watch?
So it's just a connected sensor.
I'd rather have some display on the device itself. And the name is goofy.
Pass.


----------



## alt-cave (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m a fan. I like that it doesn’t have a screen to distract me. The app is excellent.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> ...why???
> 
> Sheesh... that's almost a YMCA membership.


Because it's a cool idea


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> Is there any functionality in that $30/month that I can't get with a Fitbit, Amazfit, or Apple Watch?
> So it's just a connected sensor.
> I'd rather have some display on the device itself. And the name is goofy.
> Pass.


Unfortunately, any Fitbit or Garmin device could do the same, if not better.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

alt-cave said:


> I’m a fan. I like that it doesn’t have a screen to distract me. The app is excellent.


That's an interesting point of view.

But you also can cover your smartwatch with a piece of sticker so it will work the same way


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

nooop!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

"Big 'Whoop'!!"
"Wanna fighd aboudit!?" 😂


----------



## ckim_fiftytwo (10 mo ago)

A subscription smart bracelet? As weird as all that is, the name is probably the worst part. WHOOP? Poop.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

wow that's a pretty steep monthly membership cost.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

The way it charges is also interesting, there is no charging cable to connect to the device, you have to attach a battery pack on top of the device.


----------



## nemesis1637 (Dec 8, 2021)

I've been looking for a tracker without a screen for a while. I wanted this until I saw the monthly subscription. It's the same reason I won't buy an Oura Ring. The subscription model here is ridiculous.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

If you find just a sensor is interesting, then you might consider
one of the Polar heart rate sensors with internal memory. Those 
cost much less and do not require a subscription fee. (Don't give 
them ideas.)

One feature of advanced heart rate sensors is the ability to measure 
heart rate variability (HRV), which is reported to correlate with fitness 
and health. [1] That may be important to some, and monitoring HRV 
should not require a subscription.

[1] Heart rate variability


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## nemesis1637 (Dec 8, 2021)

rationaltime said:


> If you find just a sensor is interesting, then you might consider
> one of the Polar heart rate sensors with internal memory. Those
> cost much less and do not require a subscription fee. (Don't give
> them ideas.)
> ...


Yeah I have a chest HR sensor for working out that works great. I was really trying to find the best sleep tracker but the best ones either have a screen or require a subscription (or both).


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm curious...what happens if you cancel the subscription?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Subscription-based services are the plague. I hope this doesn't spread. It's bad enough that it's virtually impossible to find a smartwatch these days that doesn't require you to sync it to your phone.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Ptmd said:


> I'm curious...what happens if you cancel the subscription?


From what I understand, once you cancel the subscription, your device will stop working and depending on the nature of the subscription, you might be required to send the device back in order to get your refund.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

BTNMNKI said:


> It's bad enough that it's virtually impossible to find a smartwatch these days that doesn't require you to sync it to your phone.


Only Bluetooth based watches require smartphone to operate. There are smartwaches with WiFi or 4G that can work independently.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

I'll keep my Garmin Instinct solar, if i use it for more than a year it's cheaper than this whoop, has more features and no subscription plan.


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

lvt said:


> From what I understand, once you cancel the subscription, your device will stop working and depending on the nature of the subscription, you might be required to send the device back in order to get your refund.


That's not very friendly, but at least can be eco-friendly 😅


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

lvt said:


> Only Bluetooth based watches require smartphone to operate. There are smartwaches with WiFi or 4G that can work independently.


I'm not talking about simply running it, but logging and recalling data. My old Garmin (before it kicked the bucket) didn't limit functionality if you chose not to install and connect it to a phone app. I could be mistaken but from what ive read, it seems most newer devices require you actually install apps and link your device to your phone before you can do much of anything.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> ...why???
> 
> Sheesh... that's almost a YMCA membership.


YMCA has cool song attached to it....


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ptmd said:


> I'm curious...what happens if you cancel the subscription?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Not my cup of tea.
Hate subscription and i do need screen and fully independent operation.
Considering price point you can get something which will do same without subscription and with screen for very similar price.

I used both smart bands with screen and full smartwatches and i don't see much point in having one without unless you really want to wear regular watch and still count some fitness data.
That said since it critical to choose right type of activity for it to be counted properly i think whole idea of fitness tracker without screen is very limited.


----------



## BillyJack (Sep 8, 2021)

Pros are that you can wear it and a watch and not look like you're wearing 2 watches. 

Con is definitely the subscription. Unfortunately, thata the way the world is going. Even CNN launched a paid subscription service. Cars will soon be doing this as well. Want a heated steering wheel? That'll be another $10/month. 

Great model for predictable revenue, terrible for consumers that would rather pay an upfront flat cost and realize long term value.


----------



## nemesis1637 (Dec 8, 2021)

BillyJack said:


> Pros are that you can wear it and a watch and not look like you're wearing 2 watches.


That's exactly why I was trying to find a tracker with no screen but haven't had any success.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

+1 on the Polar recommendation. Not only will it track without a subscription, but it's also a standard for HRMs that's compatible with most major-brand gym equipment (e.g. treadmills, etc).

I will not pay a steep subscription fee to give a random company my personal medical data. And I am _sure_ my data would be safe with them. 

Tangentially related, I just ran into a similar issue with a spare Tile tracker-- I switched over to using Apple's AirTags, so I have a spare Tile that I wanted to give to a coworker. The only way to transfer ownership of a Tile tag is to _call the manufacturer_. Moronic. The thing is gonna collect dust now.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

I have to admit - I don't get the whole "fitness tracking" device.....just go walk / run until you're tired - or for some set amount of time.

Use the first two fingers on your hand if you want to count your pulse - although when I exert myself, I don't need to do that - my old chest is thumping very obviously


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

nemesis1637 said:


> That's exactly why I was trying to find a tracker with no screen but haven't had any success.


I have been using Garmin Vivosmart 4 for more than 2 years and I am satisfied with that. Garmin band wearing or right wrist and mechanical watch on left wrist and do not feel weird. After two years the band is just little bit worn off. It would be great if Garmin introduced metal band. Unfortunately they are focused on smartwatch instead of smartbands now...


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

subscription model, like the Oura fitness tracking ring. So you’re spending about $350 annual? Have you used this for a while? What do you like/dislike, if so?

little to no screen, i would probably choose a Garmin vivofit 4. It’s a band with a tiny screen, about $80, data runs to the Garmin app. Button battery, replace every six months or so, no need to charge it. Fine in the water. Moov Now is similar; i don’t know how much data it generates or how good the app is. Even less expensive, also with a button battery, no screen.

I want/like more accurate and robust data, so i wear a Garmin (Fenix) on my right wrist. Cost is about the same as subscription if you replace the device every other year, but it's a GPS device with a lot more accuracy and features than a simple strap - dedicated settings to track different workouts (swimming, cycling for example).


----------



## nemesis1637 (Dec 8, 2021)

gstand said:


> I have to admit - I don't get the whole "fitness tracking" device.....just go walk / run until you're tired - or for some set amount of time.
> 
> Use the first two fingers on your hand if you want to count your pulse - although when I exert myself, I don't need to do that - my old chest is thumping very obviously


It's more than just tracking a single workout. I track resting HR trends over time, sleep trends over time, etc. Once you get to a certain level of fitness and you're trying to make improvements or train for an event (marathon, bike race,...) walking until you get tired isn't nearly adequate.


----------



## nemesis1637 (Dec 8, 2021)

AndyAaron said:


> I have been using Garmin Vivosmart 4 for more than 2 years and I am satisfied with that. Garmin band wearing or right wrist and mechanical watch on left wrist and do not feel weird. After two years the band is just little bit worn off. It would be great if Garmin introduced metal band. Unfortunately they are focused on smartwatch instead of smartbands now...


I have a Garmin Vivoactive 3 that I actually really like but wearing it on one wrist and a watch on the other is just dumb lol. The Vivosmart looks like it might work. I've just been holding out for something with no screen whatsoever. But I guess the market isn't big enough for anyone to make that. Fitbit had one that they discontinued (Fitbit Flex and Flex 2).


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

nemesis1637 said:


> I have a Garmin Vivoactive 3 that I actually really like but wearing it on one wrist and a watch on the other is just dumb lol. The Vivosmart looks like it might work. I've just been holding out for something with no screen whatsoever. But I guess the market isn't big enough for anyone to make that. Fitbit had one that they discontinued (Fitbit Flex and Flex 2).


Vivosmart 4 is little bit thinner and wears nice however it is still quite "sporty" looking. I would prefer something more casual/formal. For sport I have different Garmin watch. Honestly, I like the design of Whoop only if Garmin would produce something like that...


----------



## nemesis1637 (Dec 8, 2021)

AndyAaron said:


> I like the design of Whoop only if Garmin would produce something like that...


Totally.


----------



## SenileSexline (Dec 11, 2020)

I picked up a cheap xiaomi fitness band from Amazon for around $30. It could not always detect the exercise type accurately but it had the option to switch off all push notifications and the screen permanently. It was great but required charging every now and then and I eventually just stopped charging it.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

nemesis1637 said:


> It's more than just tracking a single workout. I track resting HR trends over time, sleep trends over time, etc. Once you get to a certain level of fitness and you're trying to make improvements or train for an event (marathon, bike race,...) walking until you get tired isn't nearly adequate.


Well.........I guess if you're talking about serious competition, then that's another thing altogether!.

I was thinking about all of the millions of non-competitive people out there wearing these things for....???????


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

gstand said:


> Well.........I guess if you're talking about serious competition, then that's another thing altogether!.
> 
> I was thinking about all of the millions of non-competitive people out there wearing these things for....???????


It's not serious competition it's about serious training, set goals or health issues and some more items on the list why you *need* it.
If you don't know anything about it chances are you probably don't need it and that fine. If all you do is walk back and forth in the park you don't need it for sure. 

Things about sports watches (true ones) is about functionality geared towards certain activity like interval timers, lap times etc. on Timex Ironman.
Which Times does very well. If you don't need it you don't even know why these functions are there.
As another example why you need diving bezel? Do you really need it? You can just remember time or write it down on piece of paper.
Totally useless thing....

It just an example.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Rocket1991 said:


> If you don't know anything about it chances are you probably don't need it and that fine. If all you do is walk back and forth in the park you don't need it for sure.


I wasn't referring to me - I was referring to the many people I know who wear them and don't do any serious training.

For example, it's common for me to hear from people, "hey, I did 10,000 steps today".

Wow!......so what? Could have bought a nice watch for that money!


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I think some famous singers said, "there it is"


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

@gstand ; Let me share my user story as an example.
I am not a professional athlete at all. However I like sports and I walk a lot with my dogs. For sporting activities I use my Garmin FR645. I got really used to track not only the sport activities but also sleep, stress level during the day etc. To avoid wearing two watches I bought Garmin Vivosmart 4 - I have all the info in the same app and it can also track some sport activities if I need to. Wearing these is also a motivation for me. I have set specific daily goals. When I sit and watch TV in the evening and realize that there is 2000 steps remaining to finish the goal I just take my dogs for a walk to finish the goal. If I don’t monitor I didn’t know that and I would keep sitting and watching TV  Additionally, regular physical activity like walking, running etc. has also positive effect for your sleep. There are lot of dependencies.
Having said that, person doesn’t have to be a professional sportsman to use it and even have fun with it.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

CADirk said:


> I'll keep my Garmin Instinct solar, if i use it for more than a year it's cheaper than this whoop, has more features and no subscription plan.


Similar arguments to why I buy my smartphone outright rather than getting one in combination with a telecom provider subscription.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

AndyAaron said:


> @gstand ; Let me share my user story as an example.
> I am not a professional athlete at all. However I like sports and I walk a lot with my dogs. For sporting activities I use my Garmin FR645. I got really used to track not only the sport activities but also sleep, stress level during the day etc. To avoid wearing two watches I bought Garmin Vivosmart 4 - I have all the info in the same app and it can also track some sport activities if I need to. Wearing these is also a motivation for me. I have set specific daily goals. When I sit and watch TV in the evening and realize that there is 2000 steps remaining to finish the goal I just take my dogs for a walk to finish the goal. If I don’t monitor I didn’t know that and I would keep sitting and watching TV  Additionally, regular physical activity like walking, running etc. has also positive effect for your sleep. There are lot of dependencies.
> Having said that, person doesn’t have to be a professional sportsman to use it and even have fun with it.


You very well described why smartwatches are useful (or fitness bands) for anyone who is at lest somehow motivated it provides both indication and motivation to do better. And it's a great thing. Smart bands or activity trackers are perfect for that.


----------

